# Mountain building



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

I think im going to start adding some mountain and ridge lines to my railroad this spring. I've looked at a few videos. I like the hard shell method but i am wondering how well it would do with a fairly large mountain about 4-5 ft tall? Any other good technique for mountain building?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's what I did, using mortar on mesh on wooden armature. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/17-gardening-landscaping/35106-new-mountain.html#post582626

Look for Dennis's ("denray") mountain-building techniques, his mountains are huge and beautiful.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/17-gardening-landscaping/31562-how-i-make-my-concrete-mountains.html

There is a video at the link above, here are some photos of Mt. Meterbox construction and later photos, it's about 5 feet high.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, I should have mentioned that Mike's are great! 

Mike, your youtube videos are very instructive. And your foam portals are really cool.

I was looking for TJ Lee's article on mountain building, but the only link I found (under http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/tj-lee) didn't function anymore, bummer.


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mike i have watched your videos and plan to use some of your construction ideas. Hows the frame hold up to the weight?


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

flysooner9 said:


> Mike i have watched your videos and plan to use some of your construction ideas. Hows the frame hold up to the weight?


It's been 3 years now, it's fine. I believe the concrete is self supporting and the frame and wire were just there in order to begin the build-up of concrete. 

I do have one spot about the size of a big toe that the concrete has come off. This is not on Mt. Meterbox, but another short cliff where I walk and stepped on. I probably didn't build up the thickness enough, or need to lose some weight, LOL!


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

CliffyJ said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned that Mike's are great!
> 
> Mike, your youtube videos are very instructive. And your foam portals are really cool.


Thanks Cliff, Your mountains look great and were a much bigger project than mine!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

You can see what I did here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/71289-mountains-rising-distance.html

A different view:


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

[/url]IMG_5249 by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

Wow after all these months of being lost in posting pictures here, a fellow MLS er taught me how to do if from Flicker photo

My latest mountain adventure over 9 feet tall,,,,,,long ways from being done too
Dennis


----------



## Zoemacrossan (Apr 17, 2017)

Thats sounds interesting. Do post after pics, I will be waiting.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Mike's method does allow for some "non-Scale" mountains as well


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

fyrekop said:


> Mike's method does allow for some "non-Scale" mountains as well


Excellent!... Bear Mountain I presume? LOL


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

I think he wrote that it was a wolf.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

In the scene from Young Frankenstein, there is the "



" exchange.


----------

